# Parker Mtn Sage Grouse??



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Drew sage grouse for Parker Mtn. This will be my first time hunting sage grouse. I spent a couple days last year chasing speed goats on Parker Mtn so I'm a little familiar with the area. We never saw any sage grouse last year however. 
I was wonder where a good starting point would be? Are the grouse up higher on the West side around Parker Lake or are they further East and down lower say like the Bull Roost area? Any helpful info would be great. I plan on making 1 trip down for a couple days. 
I have 2 shorthairs neither has hunted sage grouse. My older pup (7 yrs old)is a very good pheasant and chukar dog. My younger pup is only 1 years old so this is his first real hunting season.
I'm pretty excited to give it a try.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll help you out. Almost anywhere on top will have grouse. Seriously. They can be tough to point, but with two shorthairs, it won't take too long to know if they are around. Set a time limit (say an hour) and if you don't see any birds after an hour of hunting, just move the truck three miles or so in any direction and try again. Look for a place that has low, medium and high sage- if you see all three- you're there.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Try around antelope springs area. We always did good up on the plateau by the spring. I have hunted that area as far back as I can remember.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

We've consistently seen them around Red Knoll pond. Or up the draw north of the pond.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

If you go up the Parkers on the road by the fish hatchery - their is an area called something like dog lake - not sure of the name but just read the signs and you will find what I am talking about. Start looking for birds while driving in - and find water if you haven't found any birds on your drive in. 

Once you find water start hunting your dogs from the water up to the bluff above the water hole. Their are a lot of grouse in the area - it just takes some boot leather - and when you find them it should be over rather quickly


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

There has been a lot of grouse around Pollywog Lake, I have seen them there every time I have driven by this summer. Walk the hills on the north and west side of the "lake" and I'm sure you will find them.


----------

